# Air Suspension Madness



## kellogs001 (Jun 13, 2012)

So doing a big swap to get my 2001 Allroad 6 speed on the road with brand new parts from a donor car. It basically had all new suspension other then Arnott Bags that are a couple of years old :laugh: . I spent a week or so switching everything over bags and all (the rear bags were toast on the good car) and everything was going great, no complaints there, except now Im having a problem I haven't seen around the internet. I believe I must have spun a ride height sensor around or something of the sorts, because Level 1 is too high on the rear :screwy: but the front seems normal maybe a bit high, and then Level 2 is way up in the clouds, :banghead: 16 inches from the bottom of the back bumper to the ground on stock rims and tire size and the front is also normal maybe a little high. and Level 3 throws a code because there is no travel left in the rear at all. Now the headlights are removed as I am switching the bumpers and I'm going to tackle the timing belt/water pump before I send it for safety and I'm unsure if that will affect the air ride at all because it can't do its headlight levelling. I've heard of resetting your suspension parameters and was wondering if i got that done at a stealership would that work? or Do I have just have to spin a sensor back and how much and which one? or is there something I'm missing here. Any input is welcome as I am a newbie to the air ride world. Thanks 

Bryson


----------



## kellogs001 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Update.*

I took some measurements of the various levels from each wheel to check my heights vs a video Ross Tech uploaded about resetting suspension and Ive charted my results.

Now I am using Arnott Air springs with Bilstien strut so I am unsure if that should change the values but they are wacky anyways
I put some Air Tool Oil in my valve block to just see if it would make a difference and I don't believe this is the connection but after wards when I tried the 3 levels it made it to level 3 before going sky-high

FL FR BL BR
___________________________
L1 355 387 315 355 
___________________________
L2 378 430 436 476 
___________________________
L3 393 400 495 495


Level 3 was recorded after it gave up and threw a code.

Ive seen on level 1 that it should be 400mm's (on stock bags, info from the Ross Tech video i mentioned)


----------



## RVWISBD (Jan 30, 2003)

Did you find out the problem? Im having issues too.


----------



## kellogs001 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Yes*



RVWISBD said:


> Did you find out the problem? Im having issues too.


Yes, i found the source of the problem was one of the back height sensors was spun once over, tricking the computer into thinking it was much lower then it was.


----------

